# Barking Sands visitor passes



## jacknsara (Sep 11, 2008)

Aloha,
A few months ago I read something (that I cannot find now) that said that visitor passes could be applied for and granted for a fee and a month or two lead time.
I cannot find the link to that information.  Anyone here have a clue and willing to share it?
Mahalo,
Jack


----------



## teepeeca (Sep 11, 2008)

I have never heard of a military installation charging for "passes" to enter the installation.  I would like to know WHERE you received that information.

If you are a current member of the military, or a "guardsman/reservist", or a retired member of the military, with "proper" identification, you will be admitted to the base.

If you do NOT have that identification, but want to visit someone either stationed there, or is visiting there, then there are procedures to be able to get a temporary pass which allows you access to the installation.

Again, I have NEVER HEARD of a military installation charging for a visitor's pass.

Tony


----------



## wa.mama (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi,

yes, it's true that Barking Sands will issue visitor passes.   Contact Pacific Missile Range Hotline for info on visitor access and offshore boating- (808) 335-4229.  I don't recall the details but I think you have to apply in person with the requisite ID and have a local address.


----------



## Darlene (Sep 14, 2008)

We drove out to barking sands years ago, but I know we did not have to have a pass.  Are you talking about the beach or the army base?


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 14, 2008)

Darlene said:


> We drove out to barking sands years ago, but I know we did not have to have a pass.  Are you talking about the beach or the army base?



The beach is on the base - you may be thinking of Polihale Beach which is past the base and has public access.


----------



## cgeidl (Sep 16, 2008)

*Been there and won't go back*

I am ex  Navy and have visited there. It was as hot as we have here in AZ in summer. Was going to the beach but left for more comfortable beaches.Don't know why anyone would really like to be there nut different strokes for different folks.


----------



## jacknsara (Sep 17, 2008)

Aloha,
We've been gone a few days.
We have reasons for wanting to be able to use a beach beyond Kekaha without driving all the way to Polihale (unless they fix that cane road).  In a nut shell, we're there ever January, frequently drive to leeward side of the island when rain is dominating, and frequently wind up on the last couple hundred yards of Kekaha beach.  Access to Barking Sands would be wonderful when the rest of the island is stormy/rainy and access to Polihale is too challenging.  
Mahalo for all the information.  
Jack


----------

